# Feedback on Cannondale Slice 3???



## MJCBH (Nov 25, 2002)

Hi folks,
Can anybody give me some feedback on the Cannondale Slice 3? I have the chance to get a decent deal on one through my team, but I haven't been able to test ride one. The price point of $3700 retail seems a bit high to me, compared to some of the other bikes out there (ie - Felt B10 with Sram Red is the same price and Spec transitions, trek speed concept, etc with comparable components seem to be about $800-$1000 less). 

I'm 5'6 female looking for a fast but comfortable ride for TT's and half iron distance triathlons. The few reviews that I have been able to find seem positive.

Thanks in advance for any feedback on this bike.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

MJCBH said:


> Hi folks,
> Can anybody give me some feedback on the Cannondale Slice 3? I have the chance to get a decent deal on one through my team, but I haven't been able to test ride one. The price point of $3700 retail seems a bit high to me, compared to some of the other bikes out there (ie - Felt B10 with Sram Red is the same price and Spec transitions, trek speed concept, etc with comparable components seem to be about $800-$1000 less).
> 
> I'm 5'6 female looking for a fast but comfortable ride for TT's and half iron distance triathlons. The few reviews that I have been able to find seem positive.
> ...


I test rode the Ultimate, and its felt very fast. It wasnt quite set up for I felt a bit stretched out which seemed odd since I have a long torso. If I was properly fit for the bike it would be a very good bike. This is probably blasphemy on this board, but even with my love of the stiffness of the frame and Hollowgram cranks, my choice would be Speed Concept hands down, the Transition and P2 arent even in the same league. It really all comes down to the fit, with that said the SC still felt faster than all the rest. I highly recommend trying out every bike you are considering. IMO dont bother with a the Felts unless its a DA or B2. My comparison is a the Speed Concept 7.5 vs The Slice Ultimate.


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

MJCBH - are you familiar with slowtwitch.com? They're a good resource for tri stuff. The Slice is known as a "tall and narrow" fit (as opposed to "long and low" like a Cervelo) which means it has a somewhat higher stack and shorter reach, good for people with long legs and shorter torsos, or those who like to ride with a shallow seat angle. Long and low bikes usually fit better for those who have shorter legs and/or longer torsos, ride with a steeper seat tube angle, or like a higher arm rest position on their base bars (so the lower front end helps get the proper drop). So above all, the fit of the bike is priority #1 in a TT/tri bike in order to maximize power and minimize drag.

As far as the Slice goes, I've only demoed one but it's a decent bike. I found it to have slightly more stable handling than some other TT bikes, but I couldn't get my fit dialed in properly (I need a long and low bike). The ride was also quite nice - maybe the SAVE stays do their job? Still, I got a decent amount of feedback from the road so I liked that. It's also quite light compared to similar TT bikes, so if you're doing hilly tris it might be a good choice. Overall it seems like Cannondale is more concerned about the position of the rider than super-advanced aero features of the bike and I think that is a good approach - the rider contributes most of the drag and if you're not comfortable you won't be fast, especially in something like a half iron man.

I don't have one because it didn't fit me, not because I didn't like how it rides.


----------

